# Where is Mutant Fest 2012 at?



## reallifeisnocool (Jul 23, 2012)

Can't find directions anywhere. If anyone wants to message me the directions or post them here, I'll be like, 'thanks dude.' : D


----------



## Cardboard (Jul 24, 2012)

Please do not publicly post directions to amf... The people who need to know how to get there will get there. Last years giant raid/shutdown should be a lesson of publicly sharing the location/sharing the location with "strangers" (nothing personal dude, but there are several mailing lists that will get you the inside info of where amf is, and if you are really motivated, you will find it. I know where its at, and I am in portugal...)
Please though other folks with this info, keep it under wraps


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 24, 2012)

What is amf? These are some of the least informative websites I've ever seen. Maybe if you don't know you're not supposed to.


----------

